

How to motivate yourself - xuding
http://www.starwebapp.com/wp/how-to-motivate-yourself/

======
gks
Yikes. Terribly written. Seems like there are a fair number of words simply
missing from sentences.

~~~
xuding
trying to write my opinions. after all English is not my first language.

